# 802.11b to 802.11g



## RichardLM (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't know if this is even possible, but can I change my wireless network card from 802.11b to 802.11g mode? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Richard and welcome to TSF,

Most of the newer techonogy on Wi Fi Adapters is capable of changing the wireless mode. Pls see this guide from Intel site and compare your Wi Fi setting.
Intel® WiFi Products — How to access and configure advanced Wi-Fi adapter settings


----------



## RichardLM (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi 2xg thank you very much, but I have an Atheros AR5006X... I have Commview drivers installed and when I go to "configure" option, I cant do much. It says 802.11b preamble and only 2 options to change. 1. Long and short, 2. Long only.

Is there a way to change it through cmd or something like that? 

Thanks


----------



## On-SiteSupport (Sep 4, 2011)

RichardLM said:


> Hi 2xg thank you very much, but I have an Atheros AR5006X... I have Commview drivers installed and when I go to "configure" option, I cant do much. It says 802.11b preamble and only 2 options to change. 1. Long and short, 2. Long only.
> 
> Is there a way to change it through cmd or something like that?
> 
> Thanks


 
Well first are you sure that your wireless router supports 802.11b and 802.11g? If it does support 802.11g uninstall that commview driver. Go into start, right click on my computer, click on manage, Device manager. Here go and look for the network adapter card. Your going to uninstall it but if you uninstall it before removing the drivers its going to reinstall itself. 

So right click your wireless network adapeter and go to properties. Go into the driver tab. Click on driver details. Here it is going to show you the driver files being used by your wireless card. Make sure you go and manually remove all the files that come up here. Go into C:\windows\system32\drivers and remove the drivers that came up on the list. Now go back into device manager, right click the network card and click uninstall. 

Once you uninstalled successfully, click "scan for hardware changes" on the top of the device manager page. Now you should see your wireless card in yellow meaning it needs the driver. Go into this website and download this driver. Download Atheros AR50XX Wireless Vista Driver v.7.4.2.15 | AR5008 | Catalog - News, articles, free drivers and firmware catalog: X-DRIVERS.COM

Extract the files from the zipped folder. Now run the application and extract the files to a know location (Desktop or something). Go back into device manager. Your wireless card should be in yellow, Right click and click on "update driver software". Ok once your in here click on "browse my computer for driver software". Remember where you extracted the files to??? Well now browse your computer to the folder where the driver files were extracted to. They are 2 folders so make sure you try both. This will install your latest driver and you should connect at 802.11g. Post back your results.


----------

